# Nissan GT-R Class Action Lawsuit Settlement Includes Transmission Upgrade, $75 Coupon



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan's GT-R might now be better-known for its grenading transmission than for its legendary performance. At least that's true if your life revolves around an internet car forum.

Back in 2008, a member of NAGTROC posted that his local Nissan dealer wanted to charge him $20,000 to fix his GT-R's busted transmission, which broke because he used the launch-control feature with the VDC (Vehicle Dynamics Control) off. The owner, a Mr. Torres, claimed that as the advertised 0-60 mph time of 3.4 seconds could only be achieved with the launch control and VDC off, he was within his rights and the part should be fixed by Nissan under warranty.

Nissan refused and even forced owners to sign a form saying that driving with VDC off could void their warranty, unless VDC was turned off in order to get out of mud or snow.

Not satisfied with his situation, Torres took Nissan to court in a class action lawsuit, which was settled in September of last year. The details of that settlement have now been made public.

In it, Nissan denies all fault, stating that, "Nissan denies all the allegations in the lawsuit. More specifically, Nissan denies that there was a design or manufacturing defect, denies misrepresenting the performance capabilities of the 2009 GT-R, and denies that it refused to honor customer warranties for resulting damage without disclosure."

As a result of the settlement, Nissan is now offering 2009 GT-R owners an upgrade to their transmission software. Nissan will also not deny warranty coverage for those who used their GT-R with the VDC off prior to receiving notice from Nissan. Then, in the best slap-in-the-face you can get from a car company, Nissan tossed in a $75 coupon for owners who sign the paperwork to get the transmission upgrade.

As for Torres, he did manage to come out on top, with Nissan agreeing to pay him a total of $31,500, including $25,000 for the transmission.

More: *Nissan GT-R Class Action Lawsuit Settlement Includes Transmission Upgrade, $75 Coupon* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## coolchipmonk (Jul 7, 2010)

*HELP with the Song*

Can anyone PLEASE tell me the name of the song they use in the new commerical for the Nissan Rogue????


----------

